# DNP and Sweating



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

I was wondering if Sweating was a sign that DNP was working in the body?

At the moment im not sweating, Its day 3, I am hot and slightly unconfortable, but not sweating. Personally I can cope with being quite warm all the time, I wear coats in the summer sometimes, heating on full blast ect.

Is sweating a prerequisite for weight loss? or a Symptom?

If it was a prerequisite then I might think about upping to 500mg in a few days.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Ghostspike said:


> I was wondering if Sweating was a sign that DNP was working in the body?
> 
> At the moment im not sweating, Its day 3, I am hot and slightly unconfortable, but not sweating. Personally I can cope with being quite warm all the time, I wear coats in the summer sometimes, heating on full blast ect.
> 
> ...


Well you certainly did your flipping research before starting didn't you!!

:Shakeshead;


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, seems like there is a LOT of people running dnp right now because it's become rather easy to get hold of, without knowing what to expect.

It's a dangerous game to play with your health.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Sounds like its working to me. You should be testing your body temp daily.
> 
> There's a misconception with DNP, that users feel the need to be sweating buckets and out of breath for it to be working and this isn't the case.


Agreed. I'm 22 days into 250mg ED and I'm fine, no sweats, lethargy, nothing.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Everyone is different. Some sweat loads other not so much. I noticed the heat the first night and by day 7 my eyeballs started to sweat.


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

completeconcentration said:


> Well you certainly did your flipping research before starting didn't you!!
> 
> :Shakeshead;


I've read as much as I can find, but I was thinking about personal factors, and whether individual preference to different heat acclimatization would play in?

:sad:



chilisi said:


> Sounds like its working to me. You should be testing your body temp daily.
> 
> There's a misconception with DNP, that users feel the need to be sweating buckets and out of breath for it to be working and this isn't the case.


Yeah, which is why I started wondering if it was the case or not.

Im taking HR and Blood Pressure twice a day.

From what I've read across the forums, theres quite a bit of hype around the discomfort of DNP. Not to under-estimate it, ill wait and see what happens in the next few days, with enough water, little as possible carbs and keeping cool its not horrible.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ghostspike said:


> I've read as much as I can find, but I was thinking about personal factors, and whether individual preference to different heat acclimatization would play in?
> 
> :sad:
> 
> ...


are you taking T3? this helps the body to sweat to cool you down...if you dont take DNP with T3 you could be in trouble especially if you up the dose as it causes your natural T3 production to stop


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> are you taking T3? this helps the body to sweat to cool you down...if you dont take DNP with T3 you could be in trouble especially if you up the dose as it causes your natural T3 production to stop


Yep on T3. 50mg ED


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

hmmm...maybe you just dont sweat...i'm not sure though you should double the dose..... lower doses with longer time periods seem to yield the best results


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am sweating heavily on 250mg DNP pd and 100mcg T3 a day.

I need to purchase a mattress protector and already have a desk fan working all the time I am in the office


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just how bad is dnp for you .


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ian73 said:


> Just how bad is dnp for you .


not as bad as the AMerican boards would have you believe IF you do your reading and supplement correctly...


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

i'm runnning 125mg ed, I upped it to 250mg once which was 1x 125 in the AM and 1x 125 in the PM and it made a huge difference, it's taken around 3 days to settle down from a sweating perspective. On 125mg I don't sweat, I simply feel warm whereas 250mg was very uncomfortable.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

m running 250mg pd and I have heat waves, I can be fine and then all of a sudden im hot lol

sweating as I type this though :thumb:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I am sweating heavily on 250mg DNP pd and 100mcg T3 a day.
> 
> I need to purchase a mattress protector and already have a desk fan working all the time I am in the office


Pussy :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

chilisi said:


> Temperature is the one to be testing. Hyperthermia is what everyone get their knickers in a twist, over people using it.


36.9.C... just incase anyone thought I was dead.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

str4nger said:


> m running 250mg pd and I have heat waves:


Same as this


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Sitting here with the sweat running down my face-been like this since the second day , sheets and pillow cases getting changed every morning, temp has been getting monitored regularly-i froze some grapefruit juice into ice cubes and have been munching on them to keep cool.


----------

